# Motorhome Slide Out TV Bracket



## Elvis1709 (Dec 10, 2008)

:lol: 
Hi,
Can any of you MHF's help with this one? We have an an Autotrail Savannah. It has a drop down TV from the cab area, but what we need is to watch TV from the driver and passenger seats, looking towards the centre kitchen area. We want to install a TV on a bracket from a cupboard close to the centre habitation door. It will need a long slide out bracket so that the TV slides out of the cupboard into the aisle.
My wife saw one in a Bessacar 600 series but we have not been able to locate one anywhere.

Are there any Bessacar owners or others, who know where we can purchase a slide out TV bracket which will support a 19" TV, athough we may be able to settle for a 16" TV if need be.

Hope someone can help!
Steve & Anne
Elvis 1709 :?:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

How high is it going to be.

if its above eye level then stand it on the table otherwise the picture will be too dark as to make it unwatchable,


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

The Bessacarr TV slide out device is a good idea!! 
Couple of points relating to it..... if you have a flat screen TV, as mentioned, it is unviewable due to height and also sight of the TV is obscured if sitting on the side sofa (fixed bed model). 
We place the TV on the hob top for best results.


Ron


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have used drawer slides (sold in B&Q - come in various lengths) and a swing out arm (but swinging down). I've got a photo somewhere I'll try and sort it tomorrow if that helps


----------



## Elvis1709 (Dec 10, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> How high is it going to be.
> 
> if its above eye level then stand it on the table otherwise the picture will be too dark as to make it unwatchable,


[fade]

Its a 19" Avtex, and it would be at standing eye level. Would this distort the picture?

Thanks for your help
Steve


----------



## Elvis1709 (Dec 10, 2008)

sheringham said:


> The Bessacarr TV slide out device is a good idea!!
> Couple of points relating to it..... if you have a flat screen TV, as mentioned, it is unviewable due to height and also sight of the TV is obscured if sitting on the side sofa (fixed bed model).
> We place the TV on the hob top for best results.
> 
> Ron


Hi Ron,
Dom you have the slide out runner bracket? You don't have a photo do you?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Elvis1709 (Dec 10, 2008)

richardjames said:


> I have used drawer slides (sold in B&Q - come in various lengths) and a swing out arm (but swinging down). I've got a photo somewhere I'll try and sort it tomorrow if that helps


Hi Richard,
Thanks for your help. If you have a picture that would be a big help.
Steve
[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Is this any use to you, regarding the viewing angle?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-89755-.html

hth

w


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just a small point, may not help, but our slide out has a tilt as well so it can be adjusted downwards to view.it also reverses to allow watching from the other side, say lounge and bedroom.
however one small tip, make sure that the fixing holes on the TV will allow you to slide the tv into the cabinet/cupboard.as some are offset.

cabby.

as you have an Autotrail, your dealer should be able to get one for you as they are fitted in most models.


----------



## Elvis1709 (Dec 10, 2008)

Elvis1709 said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > How high is it going to be.
> ...


Thanks for that. We'll have a re-think!


----------



## Elvis1709 (Dec 10, 2008)

cabby said:


> Just a small point, may not help, but our slide out has a tilt as well so it can be adjusted downwards to view.it also reverses to allow watching from the other side, say lounge and bedroom.
> however one small tip, make sure that the fixing holes on the TV will allow you to slide the tv into the cabinet/cupboard.as some are offset.
> 
> cabby.
> ...


Thanks Cabby, Yeah I think I'll maybe give the job to Autotrail Dealer. Thanks
Steve


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Elvis1709 said:


> richardjames said:
> 
> 
> > I have used drawer slides (sold in B&Q - come in various lengths) and a swing out arm (but swinging down). I've got a photo somewhere I'll try and sort it tomorrow if that helps
> ...


My pics are on this

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-89755-.html


----------

